# enough equipment to set me up at home?



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Cardio wise ive got myself a cross trainer and rower and weight wise ive got selection of free weights, bench I can incline plus another bench with a barbell bit to it. I know I sound like an idiot but I cant think of thr right terminology. Also have a pulk up bar. Do you think this is a good starting point, im a female and do go to the gym but have two kids, work odd hours and have a husbandin the army so never here


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

The thing is that you start to train consistently tbh.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

squat rack and bar?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes definately. I feel like im in catch 22 because if I exercise daily I dont feel constantly restless and irritable like I do when I dont exercise, I constantly have to be moving or doing something from 6am to well into the early hours. However I know its not a good thing to do. I am being as sensible as possible and have sorted a decent workout plan but I kmow its going to be detrimebtal to me improving


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

keep It simple and do'able to start with.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah im really enjoying learning it all. I work as a sports massage therapist but am studying for my pt quals because I didn't feel I knew enough as I should to be able to provide top quality support. Ive always prided myself on my fitness levels, until I started lifting weights that is. HUGE wake upcall


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

hey don't put yourself down. We can always learn from others imo. You as a sports massage therapist and us as seasoned lifters.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

True good to hear


----------

